# Plow for 2008 Tacoma



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all-

Toyota recently bought back my 1999 Toyota Tacoma @ 150% of KBB due to its rusty frame. More information on this program at this link. http://blog.toyota.com/2008/03/living-up-to-ou.html The reason I am telling you all this is because I had a regular cab 4 cyl. 1999 Taco with a fisher 6'9" steel blade with timbrens. I now have a 2008 Tacoma TRD that I need to equip with a snow plow by next winter. I have come to the sad realization that my old blade will not work on my new truck. I have been looking at the Fisher Homesteader or the Western Suburbanite (sp?) and the Snoway system. Also, besides maneuverability,what should I consider when looking at blade width? Thanks for you help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a number of Tacomas out there pushing the 7'6" 22 series, great combo.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I went with the 6' 8" Homesteader, primarily due to narrow drive & access road I plow. 
Angled, the blade barely clears the track of the truck.

You could definitely push the 7'4" model easily with the truck.

The only other consideration is how much road time you have. You need to drive with the plow headed straight, so you are wider on the road if you go for the 7'4"

If you angle it and drive any distance, you will bottom out the lower edge.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Put a plow on my 06 Taco this winter, 6'8" Homesteader. The only thing I would recomend is upgraded the front springs. My truck rode on the timberns with the plow on & would bottom out on 'em with the plow off. I went and ordered some heavier springs and all is good now! Good luck with yoour descision, tough call 'cause those Sno-ways are nice lookin' set-ups.


----------



## Maine_Snowman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey thanks for advice, I got a quote for a Homesteader @ $3600 installed, and the Snoway dealer said $4640.00 (that price includes down pressure and the wireless remote). It seems like the Snoway may have better options but I can't justify the price difference. And although I could buy the plow without those features, why bother, at least the Fisher can be locked in place. I already trust Fisher and its made here in Maine! vtzdriver your Taco looks awesome with the plow! Do you put your skidplate back on in the summer?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I bought my plow in December, 3100 in CT. Wish I coulda waited but needed something. Don't get me wrong, I like the fisher but I found em on ebay like crazy. The mount is 300-400 and most homesteader's I found were barely used. U got some time so you might be able to benefit from ebay. Good luck


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Maine_Snowman;554864 said:


> vtzdriver your Taco looks awesome with the plow! Do you put your skidplate back on in the summer?


I don't have the optional front skidplate. You would need to remove the plow mount or modify the skidplate and it's not worth it for me. I don't offroad the truck.


----------

